# Please suggest me a PSU under 3000 RS



## shijilt (Nov 4, 2012)

I am now using a 450W Odyssey SMPS .
I would like to change it with a good , silent PSU.
My budget is 3000RS.

Now I am running on AMD Athlon 3000+ processor , NF61S Micro AM2,2GB DDR2,1 DVD RW,500 GB HDD...

I will soon upgrade to an i3 processor with 8GB RAM. (My Cooler Master Elite 431 cabin is on the way)
Haven't decided yet about graphics card...

If my SMPS cant hold my needs , I will change it then again.
For now , tell me a good SMPS which will work in voltage condition of 180 V - 280 V (I don't even know if it is available !!)
That means it should work well without a UPS.
I don't use UPS for the last 2 years.
have small voltage variations here one/two times /day..

Corsair CMPSU-430CXV2UK 430 Watts PSU
or
Corsair VS450 450 Watts PSU
or
Cooler Master Thunder 450W 450 Watts PSU
or
Cooler Master Thunder 500W 500 Watts PSU
or
Cooler Master Extreme II 475 Watts PSU

All from FlipKart...


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Nov 4, 2012)

CX 430 V2 undoubtedly.


----------



## dead.night7 (Nov 6, 2012)

^^
But the Corsair VS450  ----- ---->(450 Watts) PSU----->costs 2500 approx. 

while Corsair CMPSU-430CXV2UK (430 Watts) PSU----->costs 2700

which is less watts in more money
whats the deal in buying a LESSER WATTs psu giving MORE MONEY>?


----------



## The Incinerator (Nov 6, 2012)

Corsair CMPSU-430CXV2UK ,anyday.


----------



## shijilt (Nov 6, 2012)

I think I should go for Corsair CMPSU-430CXV2UK 430 Watts PSU ..
@ dead.night7  : CX 430 V2 has an Input Voltage range of 90 - 264 V . Which CX 450 doesn't have!!


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Nov 6, 2012)

dead.night7 said:


> ^^
> less watts in more money
> whats the deal in buying a LESSER WATTs psu giving MORE MONEY>?



Your concept is wrong. More watts doesnt always imply a better psu.
for example -  cx430V2 > vs450 and vx550 > gs600 (all corsair models).


----------



## doomgiver (Nov 6, 2012)

Thetrueblueviking said:


> Your concept is wrong. More watts doesnt always imply a better psu.
> for example -  cx430V2 > vs450 and vx550 > gs600 (all corsair models).



wait, WHAT?
how is the GS600 worse than a VS450? please elaborate for us mere mortals, whose brains just cannot comprehend the divine wisdom of your spectacular statement.


----------



## shijilt (Nov 6, 2012)

I think he just said  vx550 is better than gs600....


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Nov 6, 2012)

doomgiver said:


> wait, WHAT?
> GS600 worse than a VS450? please elaborate for us mere mortals, whose brains just cannot comprehend the divine wisdom of your spectacular statement.


  When did I say that ?? 


Here I elaborate pour toi - 
I gave him 2 examples where a low watt psu is preferred over a higher rated one. 
*example 1) cx430v2 > vs450*  and 
*example 2) vx550 > gs600* 
In bracket I mentioned particularly "(all are corsair model numbers)" for better understanding. 
*Nowhere did I compare the gs600 to the vs450.*



P.S - The mortals would be well versed with the simplicity of my statement (example shijilt ^). I cannot speak the same for you - try reading the post twice next time before you post such a TROLL.


----------



## dead.night7 (Nov 7, 2012)

@Thetrueblueviking ^^
Hey then thank you for making me understand that 
I have no experience in buying PSUs coz rather all these years i have built computers just by having an information of the chipsets and pin models 
Never tried to understand that concept of electrical engineering -_-

  Now for Corsair V2 430CX I am going to buy from flipkart right this diwali before I fry my components

Anyone, how heavy is that model? Corsair V2 430CX  in kgs


----------



## doomgiver (Nov 7, 2012)

oh wait, my bad, when he wrote the "and", i thought he was comparing the other 2 too.

mmph mmmppphh!!! hurrr durrr!!! herp derp!! etc.


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Nov 7, 2012)

dead.night7 said:


> @Thetrueblueviking ^^
> Hey then thank you for making me understand that
> Now for Corsair V2 430CX I am going to buy from flipkart right this diwali before I fry my components
> 
> Anyone, how heavy is that model? Corsair V2 430CX  in kgs


Googled it for you  >> CX430-V2 weighs between (1.5 - 1.75) kg .... package wt (depends on packing)~ 2 kg.
I am a 1st year B.Tech student. So, Even I don't have in depth knowledge about hardware. The little I've gathered is by reading the sticky threads of the top sites and tons of forums daily.



doomgiver said:


> oh wait, my bad, when he wrote the "and", i thought he was comparing the other 2 too.
> 
> mmph mmmppphh!!! hurrr durrr!!! herp derp!! etc.



Never-mind. 
Off topic --- Are you a metal head ??  do you listen to cannibal corpse ?? That avatar of yours suggests so.


----------



## The Incinerator (Nov 7, 2012)

^^ 
I like Six Feet Under better!


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Nov 8, 2012)

The Incinerator said:


> ^^
> I like Six Feet Under better!



That avatar just reminded me of CC. My fav Death metal bands = Amon Amarth & Chimaira. And hence I included the word "Viking" in my profile name. 
BTW we ve gone completely Off Topic here.


----------



## The Incinerator (Nov 8, 2012)

Exactly.^^ I cant get over Death, Possessed and Morbid Angel........

now......
IMO get the CX430V2 or  a few hundred more the CX500V2


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Nov 8, 2012)

@Op - which psu did you get finally ?


----------



## dead.night7 (Nov 8, 2012)

The Incinerator ^^ CX500 V2 Costs Rs 1000 more than CX430 not few hundreds
But rather I think I have never invested money in power supply  I thought it was a waste but rather reading the entire post of " the sorcerer " tdf member made me realized that I really shud have made investments in these too 

My new Corsair CX430 v2 Will come by this Nov. 10th from flipkart thank you @Op for making this thread lol coz I dont know what u have bought but rather I have bought my own 

Also thank you to @Thetrueblueviking  for finding me that I have a bunch of stupid ppl who measure the quality of PSU with its weight, Indeed Good Quality => Good PSU but thank you for finding that one -_-


----------



## The Incinerator (Nov 8, 2012)

^^My bad ...Yes exactly 1000 more. 
I mixed it up with VS 550 which comes for Rs 2900


----------



## anirbandd (Nov 8, 2012)

dead.night7 said:


> ^^
> But the Corsair VS450  ----- ---->(450 Watts) PSU----->costs 2500 approx.
> 
> while Corsair CMPSU-430CXV2UK (430 Watts) PSU----->costs 2700
> ...



V2 series come with bronze/silver/gold 80Plus certifications. These certifications cost money if i am not wrong... hence the price. 

cx430v2 has bronze 80 plus certification.


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Nov 8, 2012)

dead.night7 said:


> The Incinerator ^^ CX500 V2 Costs Rs 1000 more than CX430 not few hundreds
> 
> Also thank you to @Thetrueblueviking  for finding me that I have a bunch of stupid ppl who measure the quality of PSU with its weight



I dont think weight of a psu covers any aspect other than comfort and mobility.
You re most welcome .


----------



## Nighthawk12 (Nov 8, 2012)

anirbandd said:


> V2 series come with bronze/silver/gold 80Plus certifications. These certifications cost money if i am not wrong... hence the price.
> 
> cx430v2 has bronze 80 plus certification.



Yup you are right.


----------



## Techguy (Nov 10, 2012)

For corsair, the 'CX' series are better than the 'VS'... and the 'VX' are better than the 'CX'. But i recommend u buy the corsair cx430v2....


----------



## anirbandd (Nov 10, 2012)

Thetrueblueviking said:


> I dont think weight of a psu covers any aspect other than comfort and mobility.
> You re most welcome .



The popular myth of a good PSU being heavy arises majorly due to the fact that cos like Corsair, Seasonic, Coolermaster, use good quality, thick Heat Sinks. Other part of the weight is contributed by a thick, albeit strong PCB, the metal housing and good components. Good quality power ICs are heavier than their cheap counterparts.

And the Transformers. That contribute a lot of weight too..


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Nov 10, 2012)

All said and done, I think you just cant decide which psu is better judging by its weight. There is quite a possibility that an el cheapo psu is heavier than a corsair one.


----------



## anirbandd (Nov 11, 2012)

Just get the Corsair 430CXV2. Its awesome. Great build, Silent, 80Plus certification... you'll fall in love with it!


----------



## Nighthawk12 (Nov 11, 2012)

anirbandd said:


> Just get the Corsair 430CXV2. Its awesome. Great build, Silent, 80Plus certification... you'll fall in love with it!



I went to buy this PSU..and found out today is sunday all dealers are closed lol.


----------



## anirbandd (Nov 11, 2012)

eastern logica was open today.. where do you stay??


----------



## Nighthawk12 (Nov 11, 2012)

anirbandd said:


> eastern logica was open today.. where do you stay??



Delhi MV.
Btw. what is 80+ certification?
Nah, shops are open but their suppliers are closed lol.
They're only selling the stuffs they got in their shops.


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Nov 11, 2012)

80 Plus - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia 
have a look ....


----------



## doomgiver (Nov 11, 2012)

the certification plus means how efficient the PSU is.80+ means its 80% efficient almost all the time,


----------



## anirbandd (Nov 11, 2012)

Corsair CX430 V2 Power Supply Review | Hardware Secrets

have a look if you are the kind of guy who takes delight from figures and fact.


----------



## Nighthawk12 (Nov 11, 2012)

Okay thanks!


----------



## The Sorcerer (Nov 11, 2012)

^^ Its best if you read their testing methodology before saying that. Their operational temps are too low consider at the temps a closed case system has. Many power supplies in this range are 80% efficient, but rather give it to proper reviewers and let them say it over spending money for an 80 Plus certification and increasing cost. 

Take a look at GX450 too. Even Antec has power supplies but google out for Basiq series reviews.


----------



## Scoob (Nov 16, 2012)

Corsair CX500 Costs 3350 only. This may support your future upgrade and it has 80+ certification.


----------



## bubusam13 (Nov 16, 2012)

Go to VS450 since I own it and *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/power-supply-cabinets-mods/165842-corsair-cx-430-psu-smoked.html

It cost me 2.3k with shipping. Its very good though it don't have any certifications.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Nov 16, 2012)

One smoked out of how many? That's the point in having warranty policy. 

The 80 Plus testing methodology is obsolete. They test power supplies in a significantly lower temperature than it usually is in closed cases systems. Besides, companies don't go for 80 plus certification since that adds to the cost of the unit, but they say its 80% efficient @ ~40 degrees celcius- and some of these units do get evaluated. cx 430. more than enough. You could consider Basiq series 350w from antec but check the reviews first.


----------

